# No crank, no start, battery good.



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

My car died in a parking lot after work today. It had started taking longer to start (more cranking) today, and i figured maybe it was just getting slightly flooded. However, when I was done working (car sat for maybe 40 minutes), it cranked, but didn't start. Assuming it was flooded, I held the pedal to the floor, then cranked. It turned over a few times, then stopped. It turned over a few more times on a separate attempt to start, then it quit cranking. Now it will not crank. Tried to jump the car, and that also did not work. No cranking at all. I will try to have my dad give me a push to his house so I can look at it there, but not sure when I can do that. Does it sound like a bad starter, or is there not enough information/not enough diagnostics to come to the conclusion?


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

I was going to check the starter relay & main relay, can i swap the relays with other relays?


----------



## talaki3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Start with the easy stuff. 12 year old cars have rotten wiring, usually. Hook one end of a jumper cable (you have them in your trunk, right?) to the - battery terminal and the other end to somewhere on your engine block. That should re-connect the ground to your engine. If this fixes it, go buy a cheap battery ground cable and hook the engine block to the battery.


----------

